# Tivo rep said they "hope to release a learning remote for the Roamio"



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

I am out of luck with programming the Roamio remote to my Vizio soundbar, so I decided to email tivo an they sent me this:

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I apologize for the troubles you've had with programming your remote. I would be more than happy to help you with this!

Unfortunately if you were unable to program the remote using the codes listed as well as the code search, there would not be an option to use the TiVo Remote to control your soundbar.

We do hope to release a learning remote for the Roamio models, but at this time do not have an estimation as to when this would be available. You can use the Premiere remotes with the Roamio if you would like access to a learning remote now. The Glo Remote is compatible, but would not offer RF compatibility as the standard Roamio remote does. The Glo Remote can be found here: https://www.tivo.com/shop/accessories#remote-controls


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I still can't believe Learning Remote wasn't released out of the gate at least with the Plus or Pro models. That's more important than RF IMO.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You would think it would be easier to update their database with the proper codes for the Vizio Soundbar.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I still rock the TiVo Glo remotes for this reason. Nice being able to program just about anything with the learning function.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had a similar problem with an off brand TV once. What I did was I found a manual for another universal remote online. I then cross referenced all the codes it had listed for that TV and found the other brands those codes were used for. I then tried those other brands on the TiVo remote. I eventually found a code that worked.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I had a similar problem with an off brand TV once. What I did was I found a manual for another universal remote online. I then cross referenced all the codes it had listed for that TV and found the other brands those codes were used for. I then tried those other brands on the TiVo remote. I eventually found a code that worked.


 My issue is I like to program the Input button to switch TV inputs, and that requires learning a specific button from TV remote to do. Even though there are built in codes for TVs I use the default behavior of the Input button that way is to bring up the input choices, with no way to scroll and pick the one you want. With learning function I can program the Input button cycle through all HDMI inputs. So I still mostly use my original S3 OLED learning remotes (which also seem to be much better build quality than newer remotes from TiVo).

I know universal remotes are always an option (which I used for a long time), but I don't like layout and bulkiness of those compared to the peanut remote.


----------



## takeagabu (Oct 7, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I had a similar problem with an off brand TV once. What I did was I found a manual for another universal remote online. I then cross referenced all the codes it had listed for that TV and found the other brands those codes were used for. I then tried those other brands on the TiVo remote. I eventually found a code that worked.


I tried that.

I tried the code search where you input 1999 and then use channel up to cycle through all the codes and it still didn't work.

I also tried changing the settings on the tv to be able control the audio bitstream output, but my TV only does this in Dolby Digital and my soundbar only decode DTS.

I am considering upgrading my soundbar though, so maybe I'll just get one that can decode Dolby Digital.


----------

